# Barn cam is connected again, Cinnamon due around Dec 7th



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Just connected the barn camera back to the internet: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres Currently it's focused on my senior doe loafing area.
Lost Valley BN Cinnamon Girl is due to kid around Dec 7th. When she is close to kidding, she will be put in a kidding pen & the camera focused on her for the birth. I'm thinking she has triplets in that big belly..maybe quads.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

YAY! babies soon! :stars:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Boy she looks like she will have several! Hope she goes on the 7th...that's my birthday!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see kids!! Good luck! ray: for four beautiful :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

barn camera will be disconnected for a few minutes..hubby is hooking electricity over to the buck barn for me  
I'm really excited for Cinnamon's kids..her bloodlines are awesome:
S: Lost Valley TB Boones *S 
SS: ARMCH Lost Valley Tae-Bo + *S +B 'E' (2009 & 2010 AGS National Champion Buck!) 
SD: MCH Goodwood KW Elisabet Ney 2*D 'E' (littermate sister to 2000 AGS National Champion Doe ARMCH Good Water Lilly 2*D 'E') 

D: Lost Valley KW Hollywood 3*D 
DS: ++*B Gay-Mors RA Kingwood ++*S, 
DD: Lost Valley Felicity 2*D
I picked Cinnamon up from Dancing Angels Nigerians from Michigan on August 11, 2011. She was bred with their beautiful black & white moonspotted/blue-eyed buck named Dancing Angels Rockstar in July so we'll be expecting kids in December 2011! I paid extra for the breeding & am looking forward to some nice kids! Besides the outstanding goats listed above, we also have Lost Valley Zinfandel 3*D, MCH/PGCH Green Gate Cinderella's Prince ++*S 'E' 'E', ARMCH Goodwood Trillium *D 'E" 1997 AGS National Champion, ++*B ARMCH Goodwood Tom Thumb +*S 'E' 1997 & 2000 AGS National Champion buck, MCH/PGCH Goodwood X-Ray +*S 'E' 'E' 1999 AGS National Champion Buck, MCH/PGCH Raha Acres Twink's Pixie *D 'E' 1999 & 2001 AGS National Champion and so many more Champions


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres She is in the kidding pen now. We have some discharge today & udder is filling. Could be any day now


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

This is really cool! Can't wait to see what she has.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Wait til Wednesday Cinnamin...I want birthday babies!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

If she kids on Monday, that is my son's birthday  I don't know if I can wait until Wednesday Itchysmom lol!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

How exciting. She looks huge. the 7th is my brothers birthday.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

She looks larger on cam than she does in the picture!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

She looks ready to pop!! can be any minute now
can't wait for babies :thumb:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I'ma watching  she does look HUGE!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: thinking pink for you


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Poor thing she looks like she's gonna bust. I have been watching her chew cud for three hours. lol


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

shhhh so have i


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

althought she has shifted some


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

no changes from last night. We won't see any action this morning.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

my husband said he can't say why but he thinks it is sad to watch someone else's goat in a stall..


I told him I wasn't the only one


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

It's quite funny that so many people really get into the goat on camera thing. But it really works in my favor because if the goats start going into labor, I get a lot of messages & phone calls if they don't see me out there. That could be the difference between life or death for the babies or mom so I am very thankful for all of the viewers out there!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I am planning on doing the same thing after christmas. And hope people call or text me telling me our goat is in labor if I'm not out there!!

Can't wait to see what she has


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I was also planning on having a webcam on but my laptop crashed and we don't have a cord long enough to reach from the barn to our other computer. Maybe I can get it fixed in time.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

What happened to the camera??


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Never mind it is back now


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

hubby was trying to do some changes but of course made it worse...he bought a new color camera to hook up but needs some differemt pieces to make it work..so we are stuck with black & white for now


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Eating away. Hey when we get color can we get sound too? :wink:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

actually..the black & white has sound but I don't have that part connected to the internet. Not sure if I want people to listen to me talking to goats lol!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:laugh: 
I understand that.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

She seems to have an attitude with that hay the way she is eating lol! I like how she grabs a nibble and flicks her head up she she's mad at it.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought I'd wake up to babies...no such luck. Hopefully happy healthy babies today  Good Luck!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Is she loosing her ligs? I hope she kids soon! I think she could have 4, 5, or maybe even 6 kids in there  She's HUGE!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

lol. I'm guessing 4, is it possible that she could have 5?I don't know much about Nigerians.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't think we'll see anything within the next few hours yet. That udder could fill up more yet. I have a terrible time with her ligaments. I've been trying to check hers for the past 2 weeks and have a hard time getting a good feel on them. My kiddings this past Feb were so easy to check ligaments but Cinnamon is a tough one to read. She'll probably wait for tonight when it's -8 to -15 degrees F not counting the wind chill that is suppose to come. 
I am guessing triplets or maybe quads.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

JackMilliken said:


> lol. I'm guessing 4, is it possible that she could have 5?I don't know much about Nigerians.


Some Nigerians have had as many as 8 in one litter. But I don't think Cinnamon will have that many  She *could* have 5, but I'm thinking 3 or 4.



pelicanacresMN said:


> I don't think we'll see anything within the next few hours yet. That udder could fill up more yet. I have a terrible time with her ligaments.


Is she having any contractions?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Aaawwwee She's HUGE!!!! I say quads!! Good luck, I'll be watchin!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

She's huge!! Finger's are crossed :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow! She is HUGE!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm watching her right now.  Now that RunArounds doe has kidded I can put all my attention towards Cinnamon's kidding :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hopefully she doesn't wait for it to be too cold. Or you better have a really warm outfit. :wink:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Any progress this AM? I see she's up and at'em eating hay, lol. Of course today I have to work a horse sale so after taking two of my dogs to the vets and then off to the sale till about 3AM I'll probably miss the big event. Good Luck and I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Any change?


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

The video looks good and so does the doe! Thanks for the link.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

had a viewer call recently thinking she saw a contraction. I went out there & looked like she was having one also. Udder is pretty full & I couldn't get a good feel for the ligaments this time. Hopefully we are in the very start of labor finally! If anyone else spots any contractions, pawing at the ground, restless laying down/getting up please post it or let me know. Thanks


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

No! She has to wait until after midnite...babies need to be born on my b-day!

JK...hope she goes soon for you and all is well and you have lots of kids to oplay with!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I have been watching all day hoping to catch babies, but watch her deliver after i go to bed  lol


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

What is the barn alarm?


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

It alerts the mare stare community so everyone can will know an animal is in labor


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah I thought I saw that contraction earlier but wasn't for sure. Shortly after that you were out there so I'm guessing we saw the same thing. Hope for babies soon.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm guessing it's going to be a late night kidding or tomorrow.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Boy she sure has her head burried in that hay!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

its not going to be long now.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Watching even though it's hard for me to watch marestare cams now after their whole issue. Good luck!! I may fall asleep watching cause I'm so tired tonight, but am trying to stay up.

And if you need help on how to set up a wired cam you can always shoot me an email. I have both wired and wireless, both are their good and bad points.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

RunAround said:


> Watching even though it's hard for me to watch marestare cams now after their whole issue. Good luck!! I may fall asleep watching cause I'm so tired tonight, but am trying to stay up.
> 
> And if you need help on how to set up a wired cam you can always shoot me an email. I have both wired and wireless, both are their good and bad points.


lol..my turn to have a sleepless night! Wired isn't going to be ready before this kidding so we'll have to deal with what we have now for viewing. There'll be plenty more kiddings in Feb through April to tinker with other camera settings.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't worry about the view I think it's fine.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's hoping you have an easy delivery and gett lots of what you want!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

hahah we are all watching waiting on her to go


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Any updates??

:whatgoat:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like she is holding onto those babies.....lol....


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

she looks like she's gonna explode!! i'm home today and will be watching!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

no ligaments. A few people have reported what appeared to be a few contractions throughout the night but not nothing close together or hard yet. Hoping today is the day.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I really thought she would go last night while I was sleeping, wake up and STILL preggy!! 

I thought I saw some contractions last night, hopefully she will give you babies today ray: 

rainy day here so will be watching


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Notice she still has hay in the hay rack from last night..any one who's been watching her knows what a pig she is with the hay so maybe she's finally loosing the appetite & getting ready to get down to business today


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

When I got home at 3:30 AM she was up and eating her hay. I didn't notice to much discomfort but hopefully today


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

she keeps rolling on her side--it may be game time...heading out there in a few minutes


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She wicked dropped!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Is she having major contractions.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yeah! She's really dropped! And yep...when they leave food, you know it's gonna be soon!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

that poor ole girl...I'm sure she is ready just like the rest of us  

Come on Cinnamon!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I think if I had babies born today I'd have to give them Pearl Harbor themed names, lol.  Go Cinnamon Go!! Ready to see another healthy happy birthing!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok Cinnamin...have those babies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Interesting to have the tables turned and be watching someone sit with their goatie like I do! I feel your pain!! :GAAH: :help:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

We have some nice contractions..hopefully they'll get closer together very soon. No bubble yet


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

She just had some more contractions, I'm guessing that she will have them in the next hour.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

She's killing me!!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

JackMilliken said:


> She just had some more contractions, I'm guessing that she will have them in the next hour.


Hope you're right. She is sure taking her sweet old time.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Karen thanks for moving her out of that corner. :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She had a talk with Kiki about how to drag it out as LONG as possible.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

We're almost there! She sure is dragging this along though.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Starting to think she's never gonna kid!! :hair:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I'm thinking we should all make a road trip and squeeze them out lol :hair:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

mommaB said:


> Starting to think she's never gonna kid!! :hair:





Jessaba said:


> I'm thinking we should all make a road trip and squeeze them out lol :hair:


She knows she has an audience so she is sticking to the does code of honor. :roll:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

yes, she kept looking at the camera yesterday like " I know you are watching" lol


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

I wonder how many of us are sitting here watching LOL. I really could be doing something else but I am addicted :ROFL: Poor girl long labors are awful.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Well if anyone wants a rest I'm recording it on my U Stream.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

It's baaaaddd!! I'm at work! I just keep checking in now and then!!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I've been watching for the last hour or so non-stop almost....but checking on and off all day!! hahha I could be doing stuff, but like you I am also addicted and waiting to see how many is in that BIG belly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

contractions ev 2 minutes and some pushing going on,,,,, i may just get to see this birth!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ok everyone pretend not to look. :wink: I think she is getting down to business.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

YAY!! Good contractions!!!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive been checking in every few minutes. So addicted lol there is a different forum hook on this camera to lol


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I really thought she was getting down to it a few minutes ago.... I've got some xmas shopping to go do....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Push honey!!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

That was a strong one a minuet ago. Come on Cinnamon you can get those babies out!!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know....all this pushing & no sign of anything coming out..might have to see if I can feel anything close inside & call the vet to see if he'll be around tonight in case I need him. I sure hope she can do this on her own.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Poor Cinnamon. I hope she has them soon.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Poor girl, she looks like she is really pushing but nothing is happening, is she okay??


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Did you feel anything Karen?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

We really can't speculate on whether she is ok or not. Please just think positive. Karen is there and can see what is happening much better than we can. She is the only one who can really know whats going on and needs to be done or not done.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Whats going on?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like she is going to the vet.... I saw her take her kidding supply's with her. Hope everything is ok. ray:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

ray:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

ray: I'm praying everything is ok.....poor karen and cinnamon


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

ray:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

ray: ray: ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Got a text, they are off to the vet. ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Great that she is there with her and able to get her help if needed. 
Hope for some good word soon. ray:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Hope it all works out smoothly ray:


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

ray: ray: ray: 
hoping all is well!! had to be away from my computer for a couple of hours, first thing i checked was the barn cam and my heart dropped when i didn't see cinnamon there. hoping to see a good update soon!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Just checking in for an update.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

We will get get an update when there is one to give. These things take time and it is more important the goat is taken care of than us getting an update. I know it is hard to wait and to wonder what is going on.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh no! I just logged on--what happened? 

I am praying things are alright!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I went back and read, poor Cinnamon! I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

ray: ray: i hope is well.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

C-section. She had to be put under but is doing well now. 3 Kids but I think only 2 alive. One was weak but is doing better.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Glad mom is doing well and they were able to save some of the kids.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: YAY!! Glad momma and 2 kids are ok!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I know one kid i alive, not positive on the second. The one in the pic is a boy. I'm sure Karen will give you all the details once she gets on.
Here is the pic I was sent:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ohhh bless their sweet little hearts I am so praying evrything works out perfectly for them. Look at cinnamon with her head down by her baby.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Poor Cinnamon..glad she is ok! I was worried for her and karen!  Glad at least one baby is ok!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay! She is back!! :leap:


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

YAY :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Correction, it was only one that made it. sry!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

that just makes him that much more special


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Unfortunately it wasn't the wonderful exciting birth we were all hoping for  Brought her to the vet because I couldn't feel any legs & she had been pushing too hard for about 40 minutes with nothing showing. Vet couldn't get a hold of any kid legs either so we had to do the c-section. Triplets were born -2 boys, 1 girl...one had no heartbeat--we worked on it for a long time to no avail...one had a weak heartbeat and didn't make it & I have the black & white buckling alive but he's got a rough 24 hours ahead of him so we'll see if he makes it. We have to tube feed him until he get's some strength & he is wrapped up in a towel on top of some heating pads to keep warm. Not much movement but every once in a while if I pick him up, he will lift his head & cry so their is some hope that he may pull through this. Cinnamon is doing well and will be on antibiotics for a few days to keep out infection.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So sorry for your losses.  :hug: At least you got your doe through it and keep trying on the buckling! I had a very weak kid like that too once and karo worked wonders to get her perked up enough so she would suckle, took her a few days to walk though. 

Do they know why the others died? So terrible! Sorry I got your text messages a little confused on if one or two made it.


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

what a sweet picture, cinnamon looks like a good mommy! i'm so sorry for this outcome and i so hope the sweet little guy thrives! ray:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

At least Cinnamon is doing good, and that the 1 buckling is alive, hopefully he will make it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We left early this morning I did not see anything. I'm really sorry that some of the kids passed and Cinnamon had a C-section.  I hope she makes a quick recovery and her little baby makes it. :hug: ray:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's our survivor


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thank god he is cute. I am sorry for everything you have gone threw but I hope your little boy and cinnamon get stronger every day.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

He looks a lot like his father! If he makes it I think you should name him Survivor.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a long day for both of you :hug: 

I had been watching her off and on then even more so after I saw her contracting every couple minutes...then when I saw her pushing, and you had stepped in...I'm just glad that Cinnamon is going to be ok, I am so sorry that you and she lost those 2 babies :hug: I pray that mama has a quick recovery and that her little survivor finds the strength to allow her to mother him.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the outcome. All the best for a quick recovery for your doe and baby.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: So sorry for the difficult time. Glad that you were able to save Cinnamon and hopefully the one kid. Be sure to get your rest also. Hopefully Cinnamon and baby are feeling better soon.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well I'm sooo sorry you lost the other two  :hug: Praying for the little guy *who is cute as can be* and hoping mom and him make a great recovery!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Little guy is going to make it just fine. By 10:30pm last night he was standing on his own after his tube feeding & yelling so much that no one would sleep so I had to bring him out to the barn & put him under a heat lamp in the basket. Cinnamon didn't want to get up while I was trying to milk some colostrum out of her but her persistant little boy kept poking at her & yelling at her so she finally got up this morning. I milked her a little, put it in a bottle & he sucked it right down. He decided he was still hungry & he got Cinnamon up again and was successfully nursing as I walked out the door!! Cinnamon is in a lot of pain still but she is a great mom and doing her best.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry about the 2 babies that dd not make it. But glad to hear about the little boy. He sounds like he is going to help mom get better.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

That is awesome that he is doing so well  they look so cute together snuggling on the cam.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Glad to hear they are doing well


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I was so sad to read the outcome about Cinnamon but hopefully her and the little survivor will continue to grow strength and she will makes a full recovery. Glad to hear they are doing well this morning


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so thankful your little guy will do just fine-he is a DOLL!! I also pray cinnamon makes a full and quick recovery. Your situation reminded me of Whitney and her babies this summer. You know Mojo is so special to me due to all we went through with him and his mother and dearly departed siblings. Your little guy will be so special!! :leap: I can't wait to hear what you decide to name him. Give cinnamon a big ole hug for me :hug:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I haven't come up with a name yet but since he was born on Pearl Harbor day I was thinking something like Sneak Attack (he had a sneak attack approach at life), Infamy (famous for the wrong reasons), Battleship, Hero. Let me know if you can think of anything or if those names sound good.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so sorry things did not go well for you and cinnamin. Happy you have a little guy who seems to want to live tho!

I grew up in Hawaii and was born on Dec 7th...there is a battle ship in Pearl Harbor that is a tourist atraction and a memorial for all that dead on that day....maybe call him Arizona? That is the name of the battle ship.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I am so sorry things did not go well for you and cinnamin. Happy you have a little guy who seems to want to live tho!

I grew up in Hawaii and was born on Dec 7th...there is a battle ship in Pearl Harbor that is a tourist atraction and a memorial for all that dead on that day ( it is the USS Arizona)....maybe call him Arizona? That is the name of the battle ship.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The little boy looks like he is doing great!!  Poor Cinnamin though she looks like she wants to be a good mommy, just hurts to much. What side did they do the section on? I can't even see on cam! When Saleen got her's half her left side was Naked!! Brrr

Hope she starts to feel better soon so she can keep up with her boy. :applaud:


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

This was awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Actually, they gave her a shot of something that knocked her out & we flipped her upside down on a special table and put a mask on her. They then shaved the belly & make an incision from around her "belly button" region down & pull the kids out. After they get everything back in, they staple her up. That's how we had it done on the previous does also. At least she is getting up with a little coaxing today. She stands perfectly while I milk out some colostrum & while baby figures out the whole nursing thing.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Praying for a quick recovery for her. ray:


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

I just watched for a minute, and she looks sad  Poor girl! Shes got a rowdy kid tho lol


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's a better picture of the little tike. He's got a mouth on him too..poor Cinnamon has to listen that 24/7!!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Awwww he is so cute!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

He is too cute  Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

He wants to make sure everyone knows he's arrived! I saw him jumping on her earlier. Poor girl made a very hyper and crazy boy!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

He sure is nice looking  What color are his eyes? I saw on you website that there was a possibility they would be blue.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Right now they have a grayish tint but ones I've had in the past like this changed to brown. As long as Cinnamon makes it through this recovery process, I'll probably be putting this little guy up for sale. He has a lot of National champions in his pedigree.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaawwweee he's a cutie!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Aww he's a cutie. I'm so glad Cinnamon made it through OK. She looks like she id being such a good mommy.


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

what on earth is that child still doing up? it's almost midnight!!! he is SO cute and looks like a fractious little booger. i swear, sometimes it looks like he's looking right at the camera and sticking his tongue out! 

hope cinnamon is feeling better tonight.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

What a cutie. I hope Cinnamon recovers well. Poor dear. I'm so sorry for your loss.

I've had two c-sections here. Since they were both "emergencies", ie unplanned surgeries, and both were "after hours", I was there to help. She went in through the...hmmm...left side...I think. I actually "manned" the "gas", I would watch her breathing and adjust the flow accordingly. But, I did watch...it was very interesting. It's amazing how thin their skin/muscle really is in that area.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Cinnamon seems to be going downhill. She won't get up today & she's still not eating. Got her to drink some more water but that's it. She's been moaning occasionally and it's just not looking good at all. 
Baby is doing great--I've got him on a bottle now since I'm sure Cinnamon probably isn't producing much milk at this point. 
Color barn camera is hooked up now.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Poor Cinnamon.  I hope she pulls through.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Poor girl. i hope she recovers soon.
How's her incision looking and smelling?

We've had about 11 c-sections here (over many many many years of course) and never had it done by their belly buttons! Always on the side of the flank so the wound can breath, stay cleaner, there's less pressure, plus its easier for me to keep an eye on it.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Everything looks/smells good. She is on an antibiotic also. This is our 3rd c-section and the only one that we've had a problem with so far. Maybe she has some internal bleeding? I remember him mentioning during the procedure that something was starting to tear but I'm sure he sewed it up.
Vet is closed for the weekend. Anyone know if I can give her some aspirin or something?


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

I would think she could have asprin, but I've never given it to a doe in milk :shrug: .

Does she have a temp? What colour are her gums?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, You can give her aspirin. Do you have any banamine?? That would be best. I know you were saying PenG for antibiotics but do you have anything stronger you can give her? Do you have fluids to give her SQ? If not then can you tube her? Maybe some SQ Calcium or oral. She needs to get up and moving so fluids don't collect in her lungs, legs, ect. 

Feel free to PM me. 

And I agree, c-sections are usually done on their sides, not on their bellies, but who knows if thats the reason she is sore or not. :shrug:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

OMG. Poor baby, I hope she gets better soon. I'm watching them right now, Cinnamon is resting and that little buckling is hopping all over her, bugging her to let him nurse. lol. Now he's finally lying down beside her after tumbling off of her and landing on his back. Ouch.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

What a naughty booger he is jumping all over mom!!!! LOL


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

:hug: I'm so glad the little guy pulled through! I hope Cinnamon will as well. So sorry for the loss of the other little ones.  I just looked at the webcam earlier and he was all curled up sleeping next to mom.  He's a Treasure!!!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Cinnamon got up on her own tonight & even took big mouthfuls of hay from me--almost seemed like she had her old appetite back  She didn't stand for long but she did get up & let the little guy nurse even though he had just downed a bottle of milk that I gave him. Then Cinnamon wanted the bottle too--I debated on putting some water in it & seeing if she would really drink but she was fine with drinking from the bucket when I put it in front of her. 
There is still hope that she may just make it through this alright. If we can just get her standing up more often then I'll feel even better!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay!! :stars: I'm so glad she's doing better!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

When my doe had the c-section this spring and didn't want to eat anything my vet had me give her B-complex shots to get her eating and that worked. I don't know if you're doing this already, but it might be worth a try. I had the fortified b-complex. She was on Pen G for 10 days also, and banamine for about five days. She is doing fine now, that was in May and she is still milking. Her buck kid went to Missouri, where he is the sole buck for 8 does, and the wether is bigger than her now. She can't be bred again, her uterus was torn too much, and she is too short bodied anyway. I wouldn't do it even if they said it was okay.

Hope she does okay, and the kid too. 

Jan


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You don't want to give her any aspirin if you think she may have bleeding! It thins the blood and could cause complications.

My vet didn't want me to give them anything for pain, she said you don't want them doing anything but walk/lay around a pen for a couple of days anyway.

I'm really surprised she let him nurse...my doe didn't remember she'd had a kid and didn't think that "awful, noisy" kid was hers. So, I just figured all c-section kids were bottle babies! Good girl Cinnamon.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

She got her appetite back yesterday  Cinnamon delivered a single, two sets of twins & one other set of triplets previously. It's not an issue that she can't pass the kids through her birth canal, it was just the issue that the kid was unfortunately not in a position that it should easily come out. We've had two other does in the past that had kids with heads twisted back & had c-sections and they didn't have any problems kidding again the next year. My previous 2 c-sections were first time moms & had no clue that the baby was theirs..Paige would stand still & let her kid nurse if I held her but she did a lot of trying to push the kid away--I had a lot of does with kids at that time & that buckling was a milk thief getting plenty of nutrition from other moms when they weren't paying attention. I put Tinker's kid on a bottle right away just because I had a buyer that wanted a bottlefed blue eyed buckling with mask facial markings & he had exactly that--they picked him up at 3 days old. Cinnamon is a very experienced mother & she accepted her baby right away, she has really bonded with him


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Seeing that little guy attack the bottle is just so cute and heartwarming to me   Brings back memories of our bottle kids! They wag their little tail a mile a minute!! SO CUTE!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I saw you trying to get her up yesterday I think it was....I'm glad she is doing better...I always check in from time to time to see her and that precious little baby boy  I hope she keeps on the mend...she seems like a great mom!!

She is standing right now....YAY


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

She still has an appetite & she did drink a bunch of water so those are positive signs! Hubby will pick up some more medicine when he is done at work. Pain medication seems to be the trick


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Di said:


> You don't want to give her any aspirin if you think she may have bleeding! It thins the blood and could cause complications.
> 
> My vet didn't want me to give them anything for pain, she said you don't want them doing anything but walk/lay around a pen for a couple of days anyway.
> 
> I'm really surprised she let him nurse...my doe didn't remember she'd had a kid and didn't think that "awful, noisy" kid was hers. So, I just figured all c-section kids were bottle babies! Good girl Cinnamon.


There is the risk, but if she doesn't get up and moving and becomes overwhelmed with pain then she could die from that. We all know goats do not do well with pain. When I got saleen back home she was on twice a day banamine for about 5 days and then once a day for another week. Without the pain killers she would of just laid there and died, I know it.

And Saleen KNEW that we had taken her babies(they were doa) and she insisted we give them back to her. She would call to every kid in the barn and make baby talk when we milked her. Once she was able to go back out with the herd she stole another does triplet and nursed it and raised it like her own! Crazy goats! They know when they have kiddos. lol


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been so busy the past two days I have not been able to keep an eye on this post! I followed until I knew Cinnamon was home and baby was going to make it! 

I read every post this a.m. and just checked the barn cam-they are both curled up sleeping (sooo cute!) I am so excited that this little guy is so playful-what a darling baby! 

I am very relieved that cinnamon seems to be doing better. I will continue to say prayers for her until she is up and about just like normal. ray: 

Thank you for all of the updates and I am loving this camera idea!


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

just saw you in there giving cinnamon an injection. she still seems reluctant to stand for very long but now it looks like she is munching on something, either the grain in the scoop or some hay. i am guessing baby is out having his bottle. he is so flippin' adorable! hope momma continues to improve!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Saw you trying to get pics  He is so cute. Glad I can see other new born kids to hold me over till mine are born


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I got Cinnamon standing and she even walked out of her to pen to my hay bale pile to munch for a while..then she walked back to her new bigger pen where she stood munching still and now she is resting again. Making progress though!! That little guy is almost impossible to get pics of--he does not stand still for long at all!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaawwwweee so cute!  Glad she is making progress!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

it's SO good to see cinnamon up and eating!!! :leap: 

have you named the little guy yet? he is so stinkin' cute!! love how he is playing with you and he sure took that bottle like a champ. this is better than anything on t.v.!!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I had someone once tell me that my barn camera is better was more fun to watch than one of the big football playoffs on t.v! We are tinkering around with the camera angle--now you see them more at their level but this camera doesn't have a very wide angle so doesn't get the whole pen. Cinnamon is doing wonderfully..she gets up & wanders around the pen whenever she feels like it..she's drinking fine & getting better at eating. For some reason she refuses to eat out of that hay rack but she'll eat the hay off the ground & out of the adjoining hay rack in the next pen. I named the little guy Sneak Attack--he was born on Pearl Harbor day so sneak attack like the japanese..also sneak attack the way he goes for his bottle & Cinnamon's udder...& hopefully sneak attack to 1st place on the show scene  I do have him listed for sale, so if anyone is interested, feel free to ask any questions. He has many many national champions backing up his pedigree. I can deliver in Minnesota, Wisconsin, northern Illinios, north of Indianapolis IN, North Dakota or over to Victor, Montana in the spring. Can also ship via Delta airlines in the U.S.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

OOO color  I must admit I check in almost everday...except the other day I didn't see anything *guess u were working on cam* so I hadn't checked it in a few days..


Soo glad they are doing well


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

_I would just like to thank you for this barn cam  No matter what my day brings, If I remember to check this cam, it brings a smile to my face every time! Seems every time I check in there is activity! And I love watching them! I have seen the little one running around and playing. This morning I saw the bigger one laying there, zoning off into space and finally giving in to falling asleep for a bit. I love it. Please keep it._


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

She is looking alittle uncomfortable this morning tho-and I see some shivering. I hope all is alright. She looks like she is uncomfortable laying, or cannot get comfortable.........


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Cinnamon is getting better & better each day  It has been 11 days since the surgery & her appetite seems great. I still offer Sneaky a bottle 3 times a day which he sucks down each time so I'm thinking Cinnamon's milk never fully came in. My other 2 does that have had c-sections in the past never seemed to come into a normal milk production either. I'm sure it didn't help that Cinnamon wasn't eating for the first 4 days after the surgery. I will continue to offer him a bottle each day & I see him nursing from mom throughout the day also so he should be getting plenty of nutrition. 
About 7 more weeks until my 10 senior does are due to kid


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad Cinnamon is getting better...that is good news.... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Saw on marestare that Karen Lost Cinnamon yesterday due to infection. RIP Girl. :angelgoat: And so sorry for your Loss Karen.   :hug:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

It was an up and battle for Cinnamon. Started out rough, got better to the point that I thought we were in the clear, then came liquid infection dripping from the incision....so more vet trips, stronger antibiotics plus more medicines, another trip to the vet..she seemed alright still but vet wanted to get to the source of infection and clean her up. He put some tubes in to drain the infection thurs night and planned to keep her through Monday but she passes away fri night. 
The surviving kid out of the triplets is doing fabulously. I had been bottle feeding him three times daily besides letting him nurse because cinnamons milk didn't fully come in so at least he is used to the bottle. I have an immature 8 mth old mellow buck that is buddies with little Sneak so he isn't lonely at least.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Cinnamon. I hope the buckling continues to do well for you!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:hug: I am so sorry. I too know how hard this is. You and she fought so hard. I hope you will feel better soon and again I am so sorry for your loss. 

We have Whitney's little buckling and he means so much to me--we went through just what happened to you minus the vet doing a c-section. It is hard-especially after all the after and home care. It leaves you wiped smooth out --doesn't it? :grouphug:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cinnamon. :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a sad thing to hear about. I am so sorry for your loss and the struggle that you both went through.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone. At least I still have a connection to her bloodlines through the surviving buckling from the c-section.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss :hug: Glad to hear the kid is doing good!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your loss.  RIP sweet girl :angelgoat:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you loss Karen  I really thought she was going to be okay! Again I am so sorry, my heart is with you. RIP beautiful Cinnamon.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I an so sorry to hear that Cinnamon didn't make it  :hug: Good to hear her little guy is doing well.


----------



## Charlene (Nov 9, 2011)

i'm so very sorry about cinnamon. i've been looking at the barn cam over the past couple of days, hoping to see the baby scampering around and wondered why there was no cinnamon or baby.  

glad to hear the little guy is doing well. RIP pretty girl.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've been a bit preoccupied here Keren...I'm so sorry I missed this,
Sorry you lost your mama and her 2 babies  :hug:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! At least her buckling keeps me occupied & I plan to keep him for some Sept breedings so I can keep those bloodlines in the herd. I have plenty more to look forward to with 10 senior does due starting around Feb 3rd, so I have to keep looking forward.


----------

